# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Error Message:connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)

## Owneth

connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)

while using upper right search box.

Typing in: RAF 1-80 Guide

----------


## alucard14224

connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)
im getting this error message whenever I search or i try to go "home"

----------

